
Hand-picked space wallpapers for desktop and mobile - rokkeds
http://psiupuxa.com
======
tekni5
Nice collection, but please don't watermark wallpapers. Also would be nice to
see the exact source of these images and the license.

------
rokkeds
Thanks for feedback! Retina resolution wallpapers for desktop and images ZIP-
archive will be added soon. I promise you =)

------
Raphmedia
This is a very nice website. Consider adding a grid view with thumbnail so we
don't have to go through all the pages. Infinite loading too, perhaps?

------
AceJohnny2
Similar to this, I highly recommend the Google Chrome plugin "Earth View from
Google Maps", which replaces the new tab display with a stunning satellite
picture of some area of Earth. I occasionally let myself get distracted from
whatever search I was going to do to follow the Google Maps link to check out
the area.

It's like the geek's version of the Blue Marble Effect [2] ;)

[1] [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/earth-view-from-
go...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/earth-view-from-google-
ma/bhloflhklmhfpedakmangadcdofhnnoh?hl=en) [2]
[http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/culturing-
science/2013/0...](http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/culturing-
science/2013/02/27/seeing-the-blue-marble-for-the-first-time/)

------
schmich
A Ruby script to scrape and download desktop-resolution images:
[https://gist.github.com/schmich/243688ea24cdb6ea1c32](https://gist.github.com/schmich/243688ea24cdb6ea1c32)

------
netcraft
Too bad there isn't a way to download them all in a zip!

------
snake_plissken
Very nice!

Are there any with radio telescopes gazing into the sky? Those are my go-to
backgrounds when I think of "space" wallpapers. I've been using this one on my
laptop for the past few weeks:
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/88/Four_ante...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/88/Four_antennas_ALMA.jpg)

------
saganus
Very nice collection, although I think it has a bit too many martian terrain
ones and not enough of other types. I love martian terrains but they all seems
to look like abstract art after a few images. How about moon shots and other
stuff? EVA's, etc?

Still, very nice!

~~~
rokkeds
Pics from Hubble, Cassini-Huygens and Rosetta are coming. Stay tuned!

~~~
mct
Adding support for categories/tags would be awesome, too :-)

------
helipad
I'll say thank you, and not make any further requests.

------
dublinben
It's too bad how Apple-centric these resolutions are.

~~~
jonathantm
Fucking eh.

------
cultavix
yea these are awesome, i collect wallpapers... I'm on page 5 and I've already
downloaded about 8 of them... thank you ;)

------
dcre
Beautiful pictures. Would be nice to have more resolutions. E.g., retina
Macbook Pro is 2560×1600.

~~~
Osmium
15'' is 2880×1800. Most NASA images are high resolution enough that they
should be available.

Related, but if you like the Mars HiRISE images I can highly recommend this
book:

[http://aperture.org/shop/books/this-is-mars-
books](http://aperture.org/shop/books/this-is-mars-books)

It's nothing that you can't find elsewhere, but it's really something else to
see them printed in large-format. They're absolutely phenomenal photographs.
What got to me is the sheer _variety_ in the Martian landscape. Really
incredible.

------
secfirstmd
Is there a way to have a Mac desktop picture change on a daily basis to one of
these?

Amazing work BTW!

~~~
addandsubtract
1\. Download wallpapers 2\. Open Desktop & Screen Saver settings 3\. Click the
+ icon and add the folder the wallpapers were saved to 4\. Check "Change
picture: Every day"

~~~
secfirstmd
Thanks!

------
kbody
I think I just exhausted your bandwidth :P

* Bandwidth Limit Exceeded _

~~~
rokkeds
It started working again :)

------
pavel_lishin
An RSS feed would be handy, too.

------
tough-crowd
I've been to a few of those places.

------
markbnj
Gorgeous.

